# What Do YOU Do for Insurance?



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

Alright, I have to know. What are Uber drivers across the country doing for insurance? Purchasing commercial? Resting their laurels on Uber's policy? Carrying spare scratch off tickets hoping they will cover any damages?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

I have MetroMile, they charge a low monthly and per mile. Miles from rider acceptance until drop off you don't pay for, that's the time that Über's policy kicks in. It's not a policy for everyone due to the mileage cost, you pay for 150 miles per day. 

I work from home so don't do a lot of personal driving, 3k a year. I also don't drive around looking for riders. I start from my couch and post up wherever the rides ends unless it's in the middle of nowhere. 

I don't think they're in your area yet. MetroMile.com


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

"What Do YOU Do for Insurance?" A lot of prayer and hope for the best. I don't want to piss off the txrides.


----------

